# Solved: Windows 2003 No Internet connection



## cjeffc (Apr 10, 2009)

I am trying to move a secondary desktop from Windows XP to Windows Server 2003 - want to learn SQL Server BI. The desktop is Dell Dimension 4600.

After installing 2003, I cannot get an internet connection. I noticed that the Network Adapter list is empty so I suspect that there is some problem with a driver and my NIC?? I suspect the NIC is a BroadCom NetXTreme but it appears I need the driver to find this out. 

I have given this my best shot, but am at the point where I will either beat my kids or drink heavily, or both. I have also downloaded 2003 broadcom drivers from the net; the download is a zip file containing SYS, CAT and INF file; how are these installed?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cjeffc (Apr 10, 2009)

Solved by purchasing a new NIC>


----------

